# I bid on about 12 Ebay auctions last night



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

First, let me say I won none of them. But it was fun trying. Some I missed
by only a couple dollars so I was trying. Some seller was selling brand new
AF cars from the 50s. Yes, brand new. And from the photos they looked brand
new. These cars were more up Tom's alley than mine. Many of the cars were
on my want list. I was busy last night and had to bid well before auctions ended..
Not my usual method. One was the C&NW reefer. This was sweet. I only missed 
it by a couple dollars. Brand new. The seller had 2 of the orange NH cars. Very
nice. One car I really wanted was the depressed center flat car with the
Western Electric reel. It was a very nice car and I missed it by a bunch. It went
for 108 I think. Seller had the green Great Northern car. There was others but
I have deleted the auctions (since they are over) and these are the ones I remember.
I guess these were shelf queens. I don't know. But it was cool seeing these cars


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I did win a 6 car lot of common cars for 1.25 opening bid for all 6 cars. Shipping was insane but still less than 3.00 including shipping per car. Only car I remember right now was a Gulf tank car. I will post pics when cars arrive. Cars are graded by seller as C6. Photos seem to back that up. I forgot about the auction because I did not think I had a chance. I got a notice from ebay that seller was waiting for payment. OOPS. And those new cars above seller started at.99. Most items will reach their market value.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

See, that is why I stay off eBay. If that 936 PRR Western Electric car was in LN or better condition it is worth far more than $108.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know the value of nice cars. There probably were some good deals. I only bid 78.00 on the 936
Not close. I was really close on the C&NW reefer. It went for high 70s and I bid low 70s. That was the one
to have gone a little silly on and won. I have seen used one go for 70s. It was a nice collection of cars.
Seller had some American Model cars and Show Case cars. All new. I am not sure where the Show Case cars come in. Those all went for more than I would have paid.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The ShowCase Line is the brand name SHS used. For example here is some SHS track in its OB with that branding.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I went back and looked at the pics of the 6 cars I have coming. Due Thursday but with recent
mail service who knows. One of them I am excited about, looks in good condition. Its a 734.From Gilbert Gallery I see their are several variations. This one is tuscan, has car number inmiddle of car, and has 2 sliding doors. My first 700 series car. The car has knuckle couplers. I think it is the most common version. Glad to be getting it. One of the 6 cars is a 630 caboose. I have plenty of these. Thats good because one corner of a porch has been broke off. I don't like that but I will take the railings off and the trucks off and trash the body. Shame but it is what it is. No need to keep a broken body. Well maybe I can make a trackside shed out of it. Its a transition car. I can use the trucks. Seems I need a chimney also. So not a total loss. How do you break the corner of a car off. I guess you step on it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The Tuscan 734 is the best looking. The 734 had link couplers, not sure if any were made with KC's. Hopefully the USPS will send it directy to you and not on a 48 state tour.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> I went back and looked at the pics of the 6 cars I have coming. Due Thursday but with recent
> mail service who knows. One of them I am excited about, looks in good condition. Its a 734.From Gilbert Gallery I see their are several variations. This one is tuscan, has car number inmiddle of car, and has 2 sliding doors. My first 700 series car. The car has knuckle couplers. I think it is the most common version. Glad to be getting it. One of the 6 cars is a 630 caboose. I have plenty of these. Thats good because one corner of a porch has been broke off. I don't like that but I will take the railings off and the trucks off and trash the body. Shame but it is what it is. No need to keep a broken body. Well maybe I can make a trackside shed out of it. Its a transition car. I can use the trucks. Seems I need a chimney also. So not a total loss. How do you break the corner of a car off. I guess you step on it.


That 630 with the broken corner would make perfect hobo shack or something similar. Just weather it to death, add figures, ground cover, and weeds. Plus you could always turn the broken corner away from viewing. Those bodies make great trackside attractions and like you said, any kind of shed. In fact, near Scranton, PA, there is a caboose motel. I think I counted 20 or so there.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac that that Western Electric car at $108 sold cheap unless it had scratches and such. Higher graded ones go for way more than that. I've been watching them just for fun since I don't have one. I suppose I am at the point in order to get one I'll have to suck it up and pay a premium at a show if and when that ever happens again. Not from ebay. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

No scratches on this one. It was new. I want a nice one but I do not believe I could pay 100 or more for any AF car. I have my limits. The car that got away was the C&NW reefer. Cars in this condition I doubt come around very often. I bought an almost perfect 977 action caboose. Less than 2 hours out of my mailbox I ruined it.
I had alcohol on a finger tip and touched the tuscan and the paint was ruined. I was sick. Another reason I
should not buy nice stuff. Somebody kept that caboose nice for 70 years and I ruined it in less than 2 hours.
I was cleaning the wheels and they were not dirty. I don't get alcohol near my trains anymore.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> No scratches on this one. It was new. I want a nice one but I do not believe I could pay 100 or more for any AF car. I have my limits. The car that got away was the C&NW reefer. Cars in this condition I doubt come around very often. I bought an almost perfect 977 action caboose. Less than 2 hours out of my mailbox I ruined it.
> I had alcohol on a finger tip and touched the tuscan and the paint was ruined. I was sick. Another reason I
> should not buy nice stuff. Somebody kept that caboose nice for 70 years and I ruined it in less than 2 hours.
> I was cleaning the wheels and they were not dirty. I don't get alcohol near my trains anymore.


Sorry for your misfortune. Sounds like the kind of luck I have from time to time. I always ask, "why me?" That C&NW reefer is never cheap. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I find there is a big difference in purchasing an NOS Gilbert item vs a Lionel Flyer item. Some of the Lionel Flyer cars NIB sell for less than original retail. Not so for Gilbert items. That 936 if truly NOS should sell for $175. I bet the purchasers $108 was not his max bid, other bidders just dropped out too soon. I do not remember seeing another NOS 936 but I am sure I missed a few. If anyone is totally serious about winning one of these NOS items bid double the Guide price for an E condition one. Fortunately I am not looking to but any more of these items.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I was wrong on the 936 sellng for 108.00. It went for 112.50. Still a great price. I went to completed auctions on Ebay. Many used ones went for around 50.00. More inline for me. I did see another nice one sold for 175.00. I did look at the pics again. The car
did have some of the white mold release stuff on the wheels. That can be cleaned off.
I would like one of the cars. It does not have to be perfect. I do not want a piece of
poop though. cramden has a nice one. Thats probably where I saw my first one.
WHERE IS cramden?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Got me a C&NW reefer bought. Looks L/N to me. Pretty sure I will be happy. $79.00 with Free ship. Not cheap but a very nice car. Seller was proud of it. LOL.
Missed another deal today. Flat car with NYC vans. New. I am sure I had winning bid but something froze up, me or Ebay, and by the time it cleared up auction was over and my bid did not go in. Thats fine, plenty of them around. This one went for 11.00 plus shipping. I think cheap.

My deal on the 6 car lot looks even better. One of the cars is the Monon flat car with the trailer holders. Just does not have the Amercan Flyer trailers. I see just the trailers
for sale every once in awhile. I will buy a couple.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Congratulations on the reefer, those look good an a layout. Too bad about the NYC TOFC, those are also good looking cars.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am assuming you bought a yellow/green 989 Northwestern Refrigerator Line car. As you will see with the car in hand they are not C&NW cars but the decal looks similar.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well they fooled me. Yes, bought a 989. Oh well, close enough. Need a matching caboose now.
According to the pics I should like the 989. I paid right at what the new one went for, but I think
the condition of the one I bought is very very close. I will post pics when the car gets here. Now
I need to go look at pics again to see why I thought it was a C&NW. Thanks for the info. I am sure
the North Western did it. I saw another 989, not much cheaper and it had some serious nicks and scratches.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is the one I bought with some pics. The logo on the side does look like the C&NW logo.









AMERICAN FLYER 989 NORTHWESTERN REFFER | eBay


GREAT CONDITION. BODY AND STICKERS ARE LN.



www.ebay.com


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You got a nice one.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice mopac! I'd say that was bought right.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> I was wrong on the 936 sellng for 108.00. It went for 112.50. Still a great price. I went to completed auctions on Ebay. Many used ones went for around 50.00. More inline for me. I did see another nice one sold for 175.00. I did look at the pics again. The car
> did have some of the white mold release stuff on the wheels. That can be cleaned off.
> I would like one of the cars. It does not have to be perfect. I do not want a piece of
> poop though. cramden has a nice one. Thats probably where I saw my first one.
> WHERE IS cramden?


Yep that 175.00 is more like I have seen in the past for a LN 936. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This mail service is really getting insane. My 6 car lot was due to be delivered today.
This morning It has been changed to monday. 2 to 3 day Priority is now closer to 7 day.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

While you are waiting for your 6 car lot here is some info on another car I suggest you look for since you like the 989 reefer. This reefer was made by Lionel in 2009 for the TTOS Convention fundraising. This car was done right with paint and graphics much better than the Gilbert originals. TCA specified this car carry the number 24417 which is one higher then the extremely rare 24416 Gilbert car that was used in a few 1958 sets. Most 1958 sets still had the 989.
If a 24417 shows up in E or better condition they sell for $2,000. Fortunately the Lionel 48273 sells NIB for about $60, and as I said looks better than the $2,000 original.
What is comical about the boxes is Lionel got it wrong! The car is the Northwestern Refrigerator Line, Lionel put C&NW on the packaging. The decal is also wrong but the NWX reporting marks are correct.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, Lionel made the same mistake I did. I will watch for a 24417. Thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> That 630 with the broken corner would make perfect hobo shack or something similar. Just weather it to death, add figures, ground cover, and weeds. Plus you could always turn the broken corner away from viewing. Those bodies make great trackside attractions and like you said, any kind of shed. In fact, near Scranton, PA, there is a caboose motel. I think I counted 20 or so there.
> 
> Kenny


If anyone needs shells that are damaged, I have a ton of them, including Atlantics, Pacifics, Hudsons, boxcars, and caboose's, cheap.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, I doubt they will be listed as a 24417. The Lionel catalog number is 48273, I assume any for sale would be listed under that number.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I found one. $75.00. I will keep watching. It was under 48273. Thanks. It is a nice looking car.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

$75 is not a bad price for a TCA car NIB.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

That TCA 48273 is a sharp looking car. I have to agree that it does look better than the AF equivalent, not to mention a little cheaper. $2,000 ???

I just looked on eBay for a 24416 with box. I found one. $5,600 Buy It Now. Seller describes it as a C6. Wheels do show some wear. I'm sure I would be running a $2027, (current Greenberg price listing), car on my layout then try and get $5,600 out of it! That 48273 is a better looking car and a bargain by comparison. And it's NIB not to mention a layout car even though it is a TCA car.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

At $5,600 for a C6 24416 even with an OB I think the seller will find he values the car more than any potential buyer. Maybe for a C9 condition, but even then I would be surprised if it went over $5,000. I am not sure what the OB is worth, I think the most the car alone will get is around $3,000.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom I thought $5,600 for a C6 was reaching. Maybe hoping? As I said, no way would I buy that car for that much money from eBay. In person would be the only way. Besides, I would never pay that much for any car. I'd rather buy all the 5 numbered series cars in C9 condition, then I'd still have money left over. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny, I would not pay that much for a car in person.
I am starting to question my own sanity. Earlier I paid 79.00 for an old AF car (Northwestern reefer). I just bought that 6-48273 2009 Northwestern car for 75.00. Paid a bit much for it but it is free ship. And it has a nice new box. There is another one on ebay right now that is up to 50.00 with shipping and NO box and it has a scratch on the roof, and it has 4 days to go, 6 bidders and will go higher.
It will not end much cheaper than the NIB I bought. I will pay more for brand new and a nice box.
I might get my 989 Northwestern car today. It hit my local post office at 4:46 this morning. Plenty of time to get it on my truck. You know what guys, FedEx is no better than USPS. My 6 car lot is coming FedEx, and it is taking just as long than if it was mailed USPS. 6 car lot bought a day or 2 before the 989. Both mailed day after auction. Anyway, no more expensive cars for me. I am not that kind of a collector.

Question- what does TTOS stand for. Its on the 6-48273 box.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The 6-48273 is coming from Chicago so maybe it won't take 6 to 8 days to get it.
Only 300 miles away.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, I think the $75 you paid for the NIB 48273 is a good price. I would always take the NIB over the slightly used when possible. The $79 for a C7 to C8 989 is also a good price. It is nice to have an original and a modern version of the same car. 
My wife gets a lot of Amazon purchases via USPS. They are usually delivered when expected, as long as one has low expectations .UPS seems very reliable. With FedEx it matters which FedEx is used, the regular one or FedEx Ground. They use two different logistics chains.
TTOS is the Toy Train Operating Society. It was originally founded on the west coast. The TCA started with East Coast collectors. Both became national organizations. I have been a member of both organizations for over 30 years. Both have good publications full of hard to find information from long time collectors.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, your question about TTOS resulted in me fixing my error in the Picture Post I did with the 48273 car. I mistakenly typed TCA when I did the post. Thanks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Tom. I figured it was something like that because you said it was kinda a convention car.
I think it will be nice to have both those cars. You know me I usually don't pay much for those
Lionel cars but figured I was not going to get the Northwestern reefer for 20.00 or less like most
of my Lionel cars.

I know most people use Amazon. I never have. I mainly use Ebay. Just about anything on Amazon can be found
on ebay. I use Ebay and You Tube videos to repair my cars or things around the home. I am cheap and don't
like paying repairmen. That comes from my dad. You said your dad was more mechanical than you were. My
dad also. He repaired anything. He bought a brand new Buick Wldcat GS in 1966. I came home one day from school about one week after he bought the Buick and he had the car pulled up in the yard and he had the 2
front fenders and hood off the car laying in the yard. He didn't like the gaps between the fenders and the hood.
The dealer would have taken care of it for him but he wanted to do it himself. The dealer would not have done it good enough. So that kind of upbringing influenced me. About 2 weeks ago I was having trouble with my home air conditioner and my furnace. Both units only 7 years old. Should not have been but it was. The fan on the
outside air conditioner would not come on. I discovered that if I turned the fan with a stick it would run and cool
the house. Looking on YouTube it needed the big capacitor replaced. I also saw that the capacitor would bite the snot out of you if you touched the wrong place. So not crazy about that. Anywho, my son has a friend in
the heating and cooling business. His friend was at his house and he called to see if I wanted them to come by.
Sure. His friend agreed it just needed the capacitor replaced and he had one in the car. He wanted 75.00 for
capacitor and to replace it. Sure. Lets go. Works like a champ now. Ok, problem with the furnace was that once
it came on it never stopped. I would have it set on 71 and it would go up past 78. After checking YouTube it
seemed like the thermostat needed replaced. My son's friend said that sounded right to him. So I found one new but open box on ebay that was exactly like the one I had. 32.00 something with free ship. That fixed my furnace problem and I replaced the thermostat myself. So for barely over 100.00 I got my air conditioner and
my furnace fixed. I was happy.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I need friends like that. I seem to be the most knowlegable and mechanical among those I know so I was always the one fixing their things. I still do minor things like replacing a thermostat but for most items I have a GC on call who sends over one of his jack of all trades. This GC has done three major remodels for us over the last 10 years so we get preferential treatment. I quit working on cars, just check the oil and keep the tire pressures correct. Its easy to check oil, just bring it up in the instrument cluster, they never need any.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I was always on call for my wife's dad and mom if anything quit working. They thought I could fix anything. They are both gone now so those house calls are over. Car repairs are getting rough on me. Such as knees and back. So I keep those to a minimum. More work on my son's car because he has no extra money. He makes
ok money but he is single and doesn't have that dual income most people his age has. Last week I did a pretty nifty repair on his Ford escape. They are notorious for the ignition switch to wear out. It is a job and a half to replace one. About a 1500.00 repair at the Ford dealer. I go to Youtube and many videos on how to replace the switch. There was ONE video on how to bypass the switch. This was cool, easy fix. Video told where to find the 2 wires you need. You install a tractor switch to the 2 wires. A tractor switch is a momentary switch with no key. I mounted the switch in his dash and he has to turn the key to on and hit the tractor switch. Works great. Problem solved. I told my son only race cars and expensive cars have push button start. And that is true. So his escape has push button start. I think it is cool. Took less than 20 minutes and less than 10.00 to do. Thanks YouTube. The push button only works if original key is used to turn to on. I bet Kenny knows about push button starts on a race car.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom you weren't the only one who wrote TCA for that 48273 car. I had a picture of the box end when I wrote my comments and right there plain as day was TTOS. I guess I'm too used to seeing TCA. 
As far as working on cars, I too have quit doing most anything. The only thing I have done lately was replace both lower control arms on my Jeep after I looked the situation over and saw that it would be an "easy" job. It doesn't require any alignment after new parts are installed which is what I was concerned about. I have a shop full of tools so fixing it wasn't that much of a big deal. I've just learned that my lower back and joints don't function as easily as in the past. 

Mopac it sounds like you do things as I do. I will try every venue I can think of to fix something if I don't already know how before I call a repairman. When it comes to HAVAC stuff, I have a friend who will give me advice but won't come and fix anything. Says he is too busy being retired. Whatever he tells me to check and might need replacing, I've had great luck getting the part off eBay or Amazon. It sounds like your dad was just like my dad. Nobody could do anything better that he could he thought and usually he was right. Every tractor we had on the farm was overhauled rather than buy new. That mind set was passed from my grandfather to my dad down to me. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You just do not see Escapes with push button start, neat!
All my cars are under warranty. If they need anything they go to the dealer, I get a free loaner. These 7 year factory warranties are great.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac you are so right about push buttons on race cars. Gotta have 'em. That fix you did on your son's Escape sounds kinda neat actually. Good job. That 10.00 price tag was great too. Ya gotta love You Tube. I've got 2 file cabinets of general automotive manuals, GM shop manuals, and GM parts books from 1938 up to 2000. For anything newer it's You Tube. 

That Escape story reminds me of when I had to replace the brake switch on my Suburban. Since it is located high up on the steering column under the dash it is a pain in more than one place by the time you lay on your back on the truck floor, somehow twist your hand in two different directions, and pry a clip off in a tight space, pull the switch off the brake rod, then install the new one. Took about 20 minutes. The hardest part was all the human body twisting and getting your hand into a tight place. Yes I used You Tube. It looked harder than it was. I hate doing anything under a dash. I've been to three different GM assembly plants and have seen how those dashes are installed. The things come as an assembled unit and drop right in place on the assembly line in about 8 minutes. On the other hand getting at anything to repair is a challenge. If I hadn't scene how easy they ere installed at the factory, it wouldn't be so aggravating. By the way, except for doors, the vehicle body shell is completely assembled when the dash is installed on a long arm by just 2 workers. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

My son just did that switch replacement on his Suburban, better him than me. He is currently restoring a 1972 Duster. "Currently" spans multiple years.American Flyer trains are so much easier.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Being under warranty is the best. It costs alot to stay under warranty. But auto repairs are insane these days. With a car you pay one way or the other. Going out to mailbox now. Tracking says delivered to mailbox.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope it is there!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am super happy with my 989. Can not find a flaw. Could not be better. Had to go back to the
listing to see if it said new or used. It says used but wheels show no sign of use. Kind of a
bummer. Can't use this car or my NEW Lionel Northwestern car. Well I could use but doubt I will. New wheels could have been added.
This old 989 is really nice. Wish I had a display cabinet. I will take a couple pics now and post in
"Photo of the day". have been having trouble loading pics during the day. Latter nght works fine.
Maybe they are still working on the forum.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think it is fine to use them once in a while on the layout. Just be careful, no wrecks or derailments. The 989 looked like at least a C8 in the auction picture.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

will have to be carefull with it. Only thing that would have been better is to have the box for it. No box.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking for Gilbert boxes can be a very slippery slope.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> My son just did that switch replacement on his Suburban, better him than me. He is currently restoring a 1972 Duster. "Currently" spans multiple years.American Flyer trains are so much easier.


I agree that American Flyer trains are so much easier to work on. Working on a car of any sort now days is not my idea of fun. I still like cars but only if they belong to somebody else. Is this yet another sign of aging? How did your son enjoy his switch replacement experience? 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

He seems to not mind, kind of like I used to be 30 years ago. That stupid Duster restoration is far more of a pain. The work is not hard, he has a mechanic friend who helps but finding NOS parts is impossible. A lot of detail pieces were one year only. He also has an ancient GMC stepside pickup. Looks like crap (I think that is intentional) but runs good with a replacement 350. He goes to the Cars and Coffee meets early Saturday and some of them do burnouts to smoke the place up. That truck does great burnouts.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

The '71 Duster and the '72 are both two years I would not do a restoration on. For whatever reason Chrysler Corp. decided to make those years with one off parts making NOS parts next to impossible to find. No good reason I can think of. On the other hand, I'm all in on the GMC step side. I had a '55 step side that came with a Pontiac 371 engine stock from the factory and ran well but steered terribly. Way loose. I learned that a Greenbriar front cross member, (try finding one of those now), with front suspension attached would fit under that GMC's front frame horns with 1" gap from the frame to the edge of the crossmember. No problem filling the gaps. Lowered that truck 6". Great handling truck. I adapted a late model style steering box to a Cadillac tilt/telescopic steering column. I built a stout 396 and a Turbo 400. What a quick, fun ride. I left the paint original as well as the wood box floor. I had some old Anson mags laying around so they went on. Since I had swapped the rear end out for a Camaro 12 bolt, I had the same 5x5 wheel bolt pattern front and rear. Did your son retain the original side arm steering box? That was a sloppy design by GM. Seemed like any of those trucks I drove had lots of play in the steering. At least he added a 350 to it.
Here I go again talking hot rods on a train forum.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am not even going to suggest my son look at this reply. He does not need any more ideas for that truck. He and his brother in law go to the Pic Your Parts yard about once a month as it is. The front end has been rebuilt but with original deign parts. It does have some old custom wheels on it.
The Duster was his wife's grandfathers car she inherited. It is being restored only because his wife wants it redone as new.. Otherwise it would have been sold off long ago. It has a slant 6 and per the wife swapping in a V8 is a firm no.


----------

